# March 2012 Giveaway



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

The winner of the pack sacks in the February drawing was Goatstopack. Congratulations!

This month we have one of the coolest items I have seen in a long time. Pacific Packgoats is putting up a set of their wonderful packgoat playing cards as the giveaway item this month!
[attachment=0:303cwjtu]playing_cards.jpg[/attachment:303cwjtu]
These are way cool!! Simply reply to this post by the last day of March to be entered in the random drawing.


----------



## StykbowMT225 (Feb 21, 2012)

Throw my name in Rex!


----------



## Mike (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm in .... those are pretty cool.


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

These would be awesome in my playing card collection.

P.S. Did I mention that my birthday is this month? (hint, hint)


----------



## imported_GoatGirl96 (May 24, 2011)

I would love some playing cards. Throw my name in the hat please.

Thanks,
GoatGirl96 and her babies


----------



## Bwana Ken (May 9, 2011)

Me too. Sooner or later I'm bound to get lucky!


----------



## Rift (Sep 6, 2009)

Count me in!


----------



## Mt.goatguy (Dec 2, 2011)

OK me too.

Joe


----------



## Bowslayer2 (Oct 1, 2011)

Count me in too!

Thanks


----------



## MountainNSky (Nov 12, 2011)

Please sign me up. Thanks
Teresa


----------



## Saltlick (Jun 12, 2011)

count me in too please!


----------



## Rockytopsis (Oct 5, 2007)

too cute please add me.
Nancy


----------



## AACmama (Jul 29, 2010)

These are really fun! Please add my name to the pack (har, har, har).


----------



## Harriet Aiken (Nov 14, 2010)

Count us in, too. What fun around the campfire!


----------



## movebyfaith (Mar 12, 2012)

ME too


----------



## willy the kid (Feb 22, 2012)

Put me in coach


----------



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm all in


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

() () ()()
( ) (QQQQQ)
(QQQQ)
(QQ)

I am in!


----------



## imported_cindy (Jan 4, 2009)

Please count me in. Thanks
Cindy :lol:


----------



## sam b (Mar 27, 2010)

Been away for a while, but now have returned. Please add my name to the drawing


----------



## joecool911 (Jul 3, 2010)

Last day of the month. I'm feeling lucky!


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

The winner of the playing cards from Pacific Packgoats is StykbowMT225! Congratulations!


----------

